# hedgehog charm



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

so a few weeks ago i posted a request on etsy for a hedgehog charm, and i finally got one! its really cute. im going to put it on my charm bracelet so now it will have all my favorite things 
(sorry the second pic's a little blurry)

http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss33 ... 060015.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss33 ... 060019.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss33 ... ited-1.jpg


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

oh that's nice. who is the seller, is there anymore for sale?


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

the username is fanoulala (greek) and she would probably make you one if you requested. most of her items are made of polymer clay, as thats what she is best with. btw, i think the pic makes it look a lot bigger then it really is. its a little less then a cm tall. just thought i would mention so no one would be too surprised. oh an also, the charm was $12. cant remember how much shipping was though :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cute charm. 

I like these ones. http://www.efsterling.com/newsite/exoti ... mater.html


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy that's a great site...the jewlery is awesome


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

nikki said:


> Nancy that's a great site...the jewlery is awesome


Yeah I know and the only reason I haven't ordered anything yet is because I can't make up my mind.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

OOOOHH!!
the little hedgie in a coffee cup pendant is adorable! <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh no! Now I have to go spend another $40 on random hedgie things! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Cute charm.
> 
> I like these ones. http://www.efsterling.com/newsite/exoti ... mater.html


ah.. i am so going to buy some. like i am not broke or anything.


----------

